

Ask YC: VC/Angels in Vancouver BC - maien

Does anyone know about any VCs or angels in Vancouver BC?
======
lakeeffect
<http://thefunded.com/> Most likely has the information your looking for, you
can do search by area and level of funding.

------
ideas101
read the article : Revenge Of The Angel Investor

[http://www.financialpost.com/story.html?id=12ca4a9b-cd92-470...](http://www.financialpost.com/story.html?id=12ca4a9b-cd92-4701-9324-8c58ec59c644&k=15347)

